# Playstation Now: considerazioni varie.



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Dicembre 2014)

Qualcuno di voi è a conoscenza di questo servizio? Praticamente, non è nient'altro che una retrocompatibilità in cloud che ti permette di giocare via streaming ai vecchi titoli (per ora solo PS3 e PSVITA) sia su console PS4 che su PS3, e anche PsVITA. Il servizio è in fase beta negli USA, e nel 2015 dovrebbe arrivare in europa anche se qui in Italia la Sony ha detto che potrebbe subire dei ritardi a causa della situazione della banda larga. Per giocare basterebbe una connessione da 5 mega. 

*Il vero punto debole di questo servizio, tuttavia, risiede nella modalità di acquisto e nei prezzi dei giochi. *Davvero assurdi. Praticamente Playstation Now ti consente di noleggiare un gioco da un minimo di qualche dollaro per qualche ora, ad un massimo di 20-30 dollari per 90 giorni (in giro si trova la lista completa dei titoli attualmente on line). 
La cosa assurda è che agli stessi prezzi, se non di meno, si potrebbero comprare su internet gli stessi titoli in versione fisica o digitale. La Sony avrebbe fatto meglio a permettere di giocare illimitatamente a tutti i titoli presenti nel catalogo dietro un abbonamento mensile anche di 15-20-25 dollari al mese. O magari a suddividere il prezzo dell'abbonamento mensile in base al numero di titoli giocabili, sempre illimitatamente: 15 dollari per 10 titoli, 20 dollari per 20 titoli, 30 dollari per tutti i titoli presenti nel catalogo.

Una sorta di Netflix del gaming. 

Peccato, perché potenzialmente è un servizio fantastico ma è stato studiato solo per far guadagnare soldi alla Sony e metterlo in quel posto al consumatore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2014)

A quelle condizioni e prezzi chi ci gioca!?


----------

